# Emperor Pen kit review



## PenWorks (Oct 20, 2005)

So I got my kits today and had to hurry up and make a few for my pen show this weekend. So here is a little bit of the skinny....

First, when your kits arrive you know something is a little different and special, the kits arrive in a box ! I am sure it helps protect them a little during the packing and shipping and makes you feel just a touch better that you may be getting your money's worth. Now you can start collecting boxes with your bags.








Upon unpacking, you know something is different. You feel a little extra heft in the pen parts. If I pitch the pen barrel end cap and bean you in the head with it, you will definately have felt the mass as a lump forms on your brow  you will notice the quality in the detail parts and the polish and finish is top notch.








I have to give alot of credit to CS on this kit. In a pen world where nothing is standardized [V] CS has modified the parts from a Statesmen to come up with this kit. 
1. The drill bits are the same size
2. Bushings are the same except one. This is cut straight and the Sts/Gent is on a taper.
3. The fornt sections are interchangable. So now I don't have to do a redesign on my gold nibs to fit this pen []
The pen comes with a BROAD steel two tone nib.
4. The tubes are the same diamiter but vary in length from the Sts/Gent
5. The nib coupler is different, it uses course threads for fast threading and what do you know, they work great 
Trim ring is the same size.
6. The bushings that I ordered where .003 undersized for the tube. This came up in a discussion on another kit, where the bushings where way to undersize. This is much more acceptable tollerance.
7. Another feature in this kit, is the extended coupler, This fits atop the regular threaded cap coupler. It will provide better protection for your nib and helps with thread alignment. I think we all owe Rich for this 

Well that is pretty much it. Assembly is straight forward. If you made a Sts/Gent, you can make this kit with no problem.
Here are a couple I knocked out tonight.
A Jade resin I got from Ed4copies (thanks Ed) a Red Mellee burl and a spalted Afzalia Burl.







Here is the new extended coupler







I applaude Craft Supplies for uping the ante in bringing new higher end kits to the market place for us. The jury is still out on the pricing of these kits. Only time and the market place will decide if it is a win win for all.


----------



## reed43 (Oct 20, 2005)

Very nice thanks for sharing. Enjoy the pen show.


----------



## JimGo (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks for the review Anthony!  I'm anxious to get my first ones, and to see some higher resolution shots of your pens.  These look like really neat kits!


----------



## rtjw (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks for the review. I cant wait to get mine.


----------



## Old Griz (Oct 20, 2005)

Very nice... but larger clearer pictures are required of the finished pens []
The kit looks to be very interesting....


----------



## Darley (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks Anthony, look foward to get the kit and turn 1


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 20, 2005)

Yea the picures are awful. I was using a barrowed camera from my daughter and just couldn't get it to do what I wanted. I will put up a shot later today.
There is no doubt, that this is a heavy weight pen, both in looks and feel. It also stands up real nice on both ends by it'self, which is pretty cool
Those boxes are great. I was cleaning off my work bench this morning and used the paper tray  to store and seperate parts and things, put them back in the box and it's great, because you can see threw the window and know exactly what's you put in there []

I just saw Rich put up a review over on yahoo, with much better looking pics, check it out.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 20, 2005)

Anthony, you said, "6. The bushings that I ordered where .003 undersized for the tube. This came up in a discussion on another kit, where the bushings where way to undersize. This is much more acceptable tollerance."
 Please explain further. On any kit, particularly a premium item, the bushings should be expected to be exact. How does one arrive at perfect fit with incorrectly sized bushings? And, without forewarning, many will make this pen and end up with unsatisfactory results because of undersized bushings. Right/wrong? Am I missing something?


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 20, 2005)

Frank, the inside of the bushing that fits into the tube is messured at .003 smaller than the tube it fits into. Ideally, I guess, .002 woulb be more acceptable. This is far better than some for other kits. The Sierra bushings were pretty undersized, don't have the exact off the top of my head, but at least .005 under


----------



## DWK5150 (Oct 20, 2005)

Very nice I cant wait to get mine to try out.


----------



## scubaman (Oct 20, 2005)

Nice pens, Anthony!  Seems like we had the same initial impressions. []  On the bushing size:  it is difficult to get an accurate measurement of a brass tube ID using calipers.  The loose fit is obvious even w/o measurements.  My suspicion is 99% of people will never notice the bushing being undersize.  If you have any amount of glue remnants in the tube, that'll take up the slack.  And as long as you don't clean up after turning, the fittings go in the same place - and concentricity is fairly assured.  Notice how many people turned Sierra kits and never noticed.  I had some .002" brass shim stock that I used and that took care of it.  Some thin paper would have done the same - I just found it harder keep in place ;-)  I was even thinking of taking a swipe with thin CA inside the tube or on the bushing step to reduce the diameter slightly but opted not to.  I will end up making bushings probably unless CSU gets a revision in soon.  It's definitely not a big issue and takes more time to explain than it takes to deal with it.  It's just a little annoying to have to futz around with a $50 kit [:0]

BTW I that secondary plastic sleeve has nothing to do with thread alignment.  The thread is well engaged by the time the section end starts protruding from the first centerband fitting and first sleeve that has the threads.


----------



## scubaman (Oct 20, 2005)

On the bushing issue:  I just heard from CSU that the bushing issue will be fixed quickly.  Anyone having one of the undersize initial bushing sets will get a free replacement on request when they come in.

Nice to get this type of response from a supplier so quickly, isn't it?  3 cheers for CSU!

[On a separate bushing issue (Sierra) I have also heard that Berea will adjust theirs.]


----------



## Darley (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scubaman_
> <br />On the bushing issue:  I just heard from CSU that the bushing issue will be fixed quickly.  Anyone having one of the undersize initial bushing sets will get a free replacement on request when they come in.
> 
> Nice to get this type of response from a supplier so quickly, isn't it?  3 cheers for CSU!
> ...



Rich that nice but tell me do CSUAS send to every one when requested or only Anthony have to requested?


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 20, 2005)

Serge, don't worry, these bushings should be fine. If not, I am sure they would exchange them from you. They guarantee their stuff real well. You should worry about the important stuff, less work and more turning []


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 20, 2005)

Serge--Send an email to Nils through the forum.  He will put you on the list.


----------



## scubaman (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />Serge, don't worry, these bushings should be fine. If not, I am sure they would exchange them from you. They guarantee their stuff real well. You should worry about the important stuff, less work and more turning []


That's it, this should not keep you from making a good pen!


----------



## Darley (Oct 20, 2005)

Thank you Anthony, Lou, Rich


----------



## nilsatcraft (Oct 21, 2005)

Don't worry, Serge- I'll put you on the list right now.  If anybody else needs the replacement bushing, just send me an e-mail and I'll add you to the list.  Thanks!


----------



## Darley (Oct 21, 2005)

Thank Nils, really apreciated to do business with you, when you get them let me know like that I will put an order, then you will put the bushing in the same box


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 21, 2005)

Here's a quick fix for the existing bushing (since I'm not known for my patience).  Wrap one layer of cellophane tape around the "tube step".  Do not overlap.  I found that the cheapest, thinnest tape works best.  Provides a nice snug fit.


----------



## Darley (Oct 21, 2005)

That's a good tric Lou thanks


----------



## Daniel (Oct 21, 2005)

A quick fix for the regular kits would leave me quizzy at $50.00 kits.
I have two limited edition kits at a total of $328.00 with shipping and all. a high precision lathe to turn them on. and a fresh brand new mandrel. Don't think I'll be quick fixing much when I make them. Thanks for the attention to this detail Nils.


----------



## BillATsetelDOTcom (Oct 31, 2005)

I just ordered 2 Limited Editions and 1 "non" - the "accessory kit" (I needed the bushings and drill bits).  Can I expect this bushing "issue" to be rectified by now?

Just curious!
Bill


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 31, 2005)

Bill, I would not think that CS would have new bushings in allready. But it is not that big of an issue. If yours are a little loose, you can shim them with paper.


----------

